# Easterling's, and all kinds of Dark Lord's "Normal Men" role in the ME's game of powers, Puppets or Independent Factions?



## Hisoka Morrow (May 18, 2021)

During the 1st Age, Easterlings had been proved to much more competent military human resources than Melkor's backbone-orcs, for infiltrating into the Free People, such high risk military operation, obviously, hadn't been dared by Melkor till they appeared, even though they obviously had no independent political and economic power to stand as a single faction, this could be proved by the fact that their great demand for lands used Melkor in their negotiation.
Even though during the 2nd Age, everyone apart from the elvish states and some Faithfuls's autonomy, was nothing but Numenor's exp gift package, the so-called "normal Evil Men" seemed to become powers strong enough to stand alone during the 3rd Age, proved by a series of Kings K.I.A of Gondor, unless all their resources to afford military were controlled by Sauron, yet apart from them, Sauron seemed to have no sources fro competent human resources, they seemed to get enough chips to Sauron for much more independent power as an result, right?


----------



## Halasían (May 19, 2021)

Say what??? There were the three houses of the Edain who came to Beleriand, the so-called 'middle' men who journeyed west but did not go into Beleriand with them (3rd age Rhovanians who later split into the Rohirrim and Dalemen, and possibly maybe Dunlandings), and the lesser men. The mention of the 'swarthy men' in the Silmarillion are Easterlings who some allied themselves with Caranthir, Feanor's son, but betrayed him in battle. 
Of course the Dunlandings had their troubles with the Numenoreans who, (since you like to equate things in Middle Earth to modern times) conducted ethnic-cleansing on them as they unsustainably logged Minhiraith and Enedwaith for their shipbuilding, so they had a grudge against the descendents of the Edain.
The 3rd age makes mention of the Haradians, of which there were likely clans or tribes that differed from each other (far and Near Harad?) and were clearly corrupted by evil, and the tribal men of Khand who were likely a mixed Easterling/Haradian people. The term 'Easterlings' was a cover for men who came from the eastern lands of Middle Earth, and were likely tribal or clannish since there is mention of the Balchoth who were the 'westernmost' group of Easterlings. 
As for your economic assertions, well, that and the 'dip-lomacy you refer to is purely subjective speculation.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (May 19, 2021)

Halasían said:


> ....Of course the Dunlandings had their troubles with the Numenoreans who, (since you like to equate things in Middle Earth to modern times) conducted ethnic-cleansing on them as they unsustainably logged Minhiraith and Enedwaith for their shipbuilding, so they had a grudge against the descendents of the Edain....


This is say what? : Did JRRT say it's all the humans he mentioned? Or all the humans were computers would only follow given orders? Tell me, do you know that how important for military officers's mind control business?


Halasían said:


> he 3rd age makes mention of the Haradians, of which there were likely clans or tribes that differed from each other (far and Near Harad?) and were clearly corrupted by evil, and the tribal men of Khand who were likely a mixed Easterling/Haradian people. The term 'Easterlings' was a cover for men who came from the eastern lands of Middle Earth, and were likely tribal or clannish since there is mention of the Balchoth who were the 'westernmost' group of Easterlings.


So what? I see, so those Haradians still join Dark Numenoreans who discriminate them?



Halasían said:


> As for your economic assertions, well, that and the 'dip-lomacy you refer to is purely subjective speculation.


I've already allowed you to assert this is subjective speculation. So as for your "purely subjective speculation", well, that and the "assertion", you refer to are purely brainless statement, only stated by some princess always stayed in their Ivory Towers".Do you "Ran-ger" know that JRRT's works might suit some spoiled princesses like Tar-ancalimë's who have no idea how hard were civic life due to the costs of war?


----------



## Halasían (May 19, 2021)

Hisoka Morrow said:


> This is say what? : Did JRRT say it's all the humans he mentioned? Or all the humans were computers would only follow given orders? Tell me, do you know that how important for military officers's mind control business?
> 
> So what? I see, so those Haradians still join Dark Numenoreans who discriminate them?
> 
> ...


1. I don't recall J.R. R. Tolkien referring to them as "humans", and "computers" are strictly a modern tool that has nothing to do with Middle Earth. So again... _Say What? _As for the rest of your question there, it has nothing to do with what I know or don't know, or what you think I know or don't know. To humor you I'll answer... Yes, I do know, but again, it is modernistic thinking and not within the scope of fantasy Middle Earth. If you want to keep trying to fit Tolkien's writing into some modernistic parameters that you have, good on ya, but it does make for laughable questions you ask.

2. Unclear what you are "so whatting" here, but yes, I believe the Haradians did 'join' the Black Numenoreans in Umbar. To put it in a modern term you might understand, it is akin to having senator Tim Scott (Haradian) present the republican (Castamir's Black Numenoreans) opposition statement to President Biden's (Eldacar's Gondorians) address.

3. You, sir, don't "allow" me to do anything, and the only "brainless" statements I see here have been presented by you, like saying that Tolkien's work is suited for "Spoiled Princesses" like Tar-Ancalimë. I'm sure Tolkien, who lived world war one in the trenches, knew all about the costs of war and being an Oxford Professor was well aware of "civic life". If you want to think that _"JRRT's works might suit some spoiled princesses like Tar-ancalimë's who have no idea how hard were civic life due to the costs of war"_ you are allowed to do so. 🤣


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (May 19, 2021)

Halasían said:


> ...and "computers" are strictly a modern tool that has nothing to do with Middle Earth. So again... _Say What? _As for the rest of your question there, it has nothing to do with what I know or don't know, or what you think I know or don't know. To humor you I'll answer... Yes, I do know, but again, it is modernistic thinking and not within the scope of fantasy Middle Earth. If you want to keep trying to fit Tolkien's writing into some modernistic parameters that you have, good on ya, but it does make for laughable questions you ask....


At least you know computers are modern stuff. I thought you even can't clarify it according to your fantasy thought, then why don't you claim the ME people could do photosynthesis, or discharge feces via mouths? JRRT needs no to insult his readers, to clarify what's different between common sense or exclusive modern stuff. If you want to keep trying to mix Tolkien's into "brainless", your answers would be nothing but laughable.


Halasían said:


> 2. Unclear what you are "so whatting" here, but yes, I believe the Haradians did 'join' the Black Numenoreans in Umbar. To put it in a modern term you might understand, it is akin to having senator Tim Scott (Haradian) present the republican (Castamir's Black Numenoreans) opposition statement to President Biden's (Eldacar's Gondorians) address.


Why?How? For Erendis telling them Aldarion was an ass? Or should they join Trump?Oh yes, this is "fantasy", everything not belongs to modern could take places, after all.




Halasían said:


> 3. You, sir, don't "allow" me to do anything, and the only "brainless" statements I see here have been presented by you, like saying that Tolkien's work is suited for "Spoiled Princesses" like Tar-Ancalimë. I'm sure Tolkien, who lived world war one in the trenches, knew all about the costs of war and being an Oxford Professor was well aware of "civic life". If you want to think that _"JRRT's works might suit some spoiled princesses like Tar-ancalimë's who have no idea how hard were civic life due to the costs of war"_ you are allowed to do so. 🤣


Oh, by that logic, I think I might be so genius or, yes, for yours were much worse than "brainless", JRRT had such sophisticated insight, as absolutely not spoiled princess's kindergarten's babysitter but a Oxford Professor instead, I think he needed no time wasted on explaining everything, in particular those only can be explained by common sense, at all. As a well-experienced military officer and a academic giant, JRRT even doesn't need to waste his talent to the readers that couldn't even distinguish "modern" and "common sense", in particular explaining what's economic in his lore, after all, his works aren't for spoiled kids, worse than Spoiled Princesses like Tar-Ancalimë at all. Now I allow you to decide "what can be allowed", since then.🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Halasían (May 19, 2021)

🤣 Morrow, you are funny. 🤣
At this point I can only assume you are talking to yourself about yourself, which is something I should have realised before I made my first reply here. Carry on.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (May 20, 2021)

🤣Halasían , you are funny. 🤣
At this point I can only keep allowing you talking to yourself about yourself, which is something far before I should have realized before you made your first reply here. Carry on to carry on.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (May 20, 2021)

Yo, probably need to keep this on topic or face the thread being locked. Debate is great as long as it's civil, from both sides.


----------



## Halasían (May 20, 2021)

Yeah. Nothing understandable to 'debate' really. I should have not set foot in this thread and should have used the 'ignore' function sooner. Have a Nice Day.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (May 20, 2021)

Halasían said:


> Yeah. Nothing understandable to 'debate' really. I should have not set foot in this thread and should have used the 'ignore' function sooner. Have a Nice Day.


Surprise for yeah, I am so touched. You really shouldn't have had set foot yet you still did it, this is why you should get "ignored" in the first place, this is the only thing understable to you. Days are always nice, no matter with or without you.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (May 21, 2021)

Thread locked, not going anywhere on the original discussion.


----------

